# Pit crew needed for Easter Thunderball



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Due to unforseen circumstances I am short on Pit Crew for the Easter Thunderball at Santa Pod this coming weekend. The event is on Friday to Monday inclusive.

It's one of the biggest meetings of the year and you will get in free but you will need to help out as needed.

If you would like to go let me know what days you can do???????

Cheers

Jeff


.


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

PM'd you Jeff


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

I can break your car Jeff? Any day you like.

Got that gearbox sorted?

DaveG


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

I would have jumped at the chance but I really cant do this weekend.... 

P.S. Im a very experienced and qualified/time served mechanic btw... could probably be usefull if needed in the future.


----------



## tpw (Mar 25, 2006)

Hi Jeff
We are down for the whole weekend and only got Adams car to look after and will be pretty mob handed. Pretty good on GTRs as well 
Setup next to the TDi North car and feel free to use and abuse


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Hell yes. As Paul says, set up next to us and we'll give you all the help you need.


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

tpw said:


> Hi Jeff
> We are down for the whole weekend and only got Adams car to look after and will be pretty mob handed. Pretty good on GTRs as well
> Setup next to the TDi North car and feel free to use and abuse


By use and abuse, i hope you dont mean your team of mechanics!! lol


----------



## tpw (Mar 25, 2006)

After the text I got from you when I mentioned us helping out I think it probably does! lol


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

Oh the car is coming out . 

You actually racing mate ?


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Just to clarify my needs. I just want basic help as any technical issues will be handled by Abbey Motorsport.

So I am after car pushers, tyre checkers, fuel fillers and general dogs bodies lol. 

Thank you all for the offers so far I will be in touch.

Cheers

Jeff



.


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

Someone to drive it ? Lol. 

See you there sir.


----------



## Andy W (Dec 31, 2005)

Madden said:


> Someone to drive it ? Lol.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

This is what you will be pushing etc.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

ATCO said:


> I can break your car Jeff? Any day you like.
> 
> Got that gearbox sorted?
> 
> DaveG


I am hoping you will be too busy breaking your own!!

Gearbox should be back from RB in the morning.



.


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

If you still need crew drop me a PM....might be able to do one or two days....


----------



## Bellis_GTR (Nov 18, 2010)

Ludders said:


> This is what you will be pushing etc.


Wish I wasn't on the other side of the globe


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Bellis_GTR said:


> Wish I wasn't on the other side of the globe


You still have time to catch a plane lol.



.


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

> This is what you will be pushing etc


It'll make a change to be behind it Jeff LOL


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Cliff J said:


> It'll make a change to be behind it Jeff LOL


With a reaction time of 1.277 you wouldn't even be able to read my number plate lol.


.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Marky_GTSt said:


> I would have jumped at the chance but I really cant do this weekend....
> 
> P.S. Im a very experienced and qualified/time served mechanic btw... could probably be usefull if needed in the future.


Contact me before the Jap Show please, maybe you could help out that weekend?


.


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

Cliff J said:


> It'll make a change to be behind it Jeff LOL


I thought the 1.277secs was the head start Cliff was given........


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

I'll be there on at least one of the days... happy to lend a hand.

and expect to be out competing again at the next round!


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

blue34 said:


> I'll be there on at least one of the days... happy to lend a hand.
> 
> and expect to be out competing again at the next round!


Thanks Malc, shame you are not running.

See you there.

.


----------

